# Changing a Basketball Net-Count the OSHA Violations



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I attended a HS basketball game & they had to change basketball goal net. Let’s see how many OSHA violations we can come up with.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it one for each person standing on the bleacher seats?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

backstay said:


> Is it one for each person standing on the bleacher seats?


I was thinking to view this net changing photo like a construction safety guy would. 
Among the ”violations” I see are:
1) Standing on ladder’s top step.
2) No safety harness & not tied off properly (more than 4 ft. above ground)
3) Not maintaining 3 points of contact
4) People standing directly under others & not wearing a hard hat.
5) Not wearing gloves
6) No safety glasses (X 4)
7) No hi-visibility vests

Probably more.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

bill39 said:


> I was thinking to view this net changing photo like a construction safety guy would.
> Among the ”violations” I see are:
> 1) Standing on ladder’s top step.
> 2) No safety harness & not tied off properly (more than 4 ft. above ground)
> ...


8) area not taped off with danger or caution tape to keep the general public away from the work area.
9) probably didn't do a tailgate talk and file the correct paperwork.
10) probably didn't do a job specific hazard assessment. 
11) ladders are for access only, they should be using a sissor lift for this job (I've been on sites where this is a rule...)


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Don’t forget no LOTO on the backboard winch system.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

No steel-toed boots. 
Most likely no osha-approved safety policy manual.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I seriously doubt anyone is a “qualified net worker.”


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

All very funny.....BUT SAD.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

You're all wrong,

It's the dude in the blue collared shirt staring at the cheerleaders.


----------

